
Ask HN: Working Prediction Model. How do I share the results? - NOT_A_ROBOT
Completed a Prediction Model.<p>It took me 10 years (side project).<p>The model is working better than expected with incredible results.<p>I want to start a service where I can share the results, any ideas ?
======
jamez1
Everyone in quantitative finance has built a back-test that would make them
billions on paper. It is highly likely there is over-fitting issues, errors in
calculations of returns etc.

You should share the list of trades, rough high level idea of what you're
making money from etc.

If you have something, trade it with capital. Nobody seriously buys signals
for good reasons.

------
gus_massa
A prediction model about what? Which dataset are you using to train and
evaluate it?

~~~
NOT_A_ROBOT
Data = finance

Results = Stock Market

